# A Lesson in Irony



## Duality Jack (May 19, 2010)

http://www.nytimes.com/1985/08/02/us/victim-at-lifeguards-party.html


> NEW ORLEANS, Aug. 1
> A guest at a party for lifeguards celebrating their first drowning-free swimming season in memory drowned Tuesday, the director of the New Orleans Recreation Department said today. Madlyn Richard, the department director, said the body of Jerome Moody was found on the bottom at the deep end of a department pool as the party ended. She said Mr. Moody, who was 31 years old, was not a lifeguard, but four lifeguards were on duty at the party.


----------

